# Digital mirrorless Leica "SL" (rumor)



## Solarflare

(High credibility rumor) The new Leica mirrorless non-rangefinder camera could be named "Leica SL"! - mirrorlessrumors

- Looks like a Leica SL (film SLR), or "a bulkier Fuji X-T1 with simplified layout"
- Sensor much like Leica Q (other rumors before talked about amazing lowlight performance)
- In Body Stabilization (!)
- Electronic Shutter
- High-Res EVF (probably the same as Leica Q)
- Might not be able to adapt Leica M lenses (I would be really surprised if that was true)
- Can adapt Leica R lenses (yeah well duh - those are SLR lenses)
- Price 8k$ with a Summicron 50mm f2

Yeah, whow, expensive.

Well, its a Leica.

I'm quite amazed they'll have in body stabilization. Thats really not something I would have expected.

I hope this time around they'll allow to switch electronic shutter on or off.


----------



## Solarflare

Leica SL system will compete against the Sony A7 system for triple the price! |  sonyalpharumors

Dont ask me why Sony Alpha Rumors comments.

Or why Leica Rumors still doesnt: Leica News & Rumors

However they claim that the official launch will be in 2 weeks, thats a new piece of info.

But then again maybe thats just their way of interpreting the mirrorless rumors article which reads "launch in october", which indeed starts in 2 weeks, but it doesnt say "beginning of october", so really thats free interpretation.


----------



## Solarflare

Look here! First images of the new Leica SL with lenses!!! - mirrorlessrumors

The Leica SL will be unveiled at 19:30 Berlin time (which is 5 hours from the time of this posting).

Not as pretty as I had hoped. The Leica M, T, Q look prettier. Not as ugly as the Sony A7* cameras, though. And I love the detail with the camera strap holder that wont cut into anyones hand.

The Leica SL will use the T-Mount (of the Leica T). Obviously planned since a long time. Also explains why that mount was so large.

Thus Leica M lenses will be adaptable, too, and the adapter for that is already available ever since they released the Leica T.


----------



## gsgary

If this is for real it look bloody great http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/20/9574161/leica-sl-professional-mirrorless-camera


----------



## jake337

That thing is pretty big.   I can see their medium format sensor going into that in the coming years.


----------



## Derrel

Good prices on the upcoming Leica SL!!! I think I'll pick up a system.
24-90mm f/2.8~4 ASPH. $4,950

Lens Hood for 24-90mm lens, $255
Leica SL rear lens cap, $48
SL Camera $7,450
Battery Pack, $250.
Leica 4.9 foot HDMI cable, $205
Leica SF 64 flash unit, $745


----------



## tirediron

VERY odd selection of lenses with which to try and "crack" the pro market!


----------



## dxqcanada

Leica does not move into other markets ... they just have their own ... Leica market ... they build it, people will come.


----------



## Derrel

dxqcanada said:
			
		

> Leica does not move into other markets ... they just have their own ... Leica market ... they build it, people will come.



You are right! That round, red Leica badge draws them in like flies to s***.


----------



## runnah

Derrel said:


> Good prices on the upcoming Leica SL!!! I think I'll pick up a system.
> 24-90mm f/2.8~4 ASPH. $4,950
> 
> Lens Hood for 24-90mm lens, $255
> Leica SL rear lens cap, $48
> SL Camera $7,450
> Battery Pack, $250.
> Leica 4.9 foot HDMI cable, $205
> Leica SF 64 flash unit, $745



Thats a bargain! 

For that big of a false sense of superiority I'd easily pay double.


----------



## dxqcanada

Sadly, I've had only one Leica ... the Leica IIf.
Back in the days I wanted an M'something ... never had enough money to throw that away (though they really do make nice stuff), even at cost.


----------



## Solarflare

Nice pre-review from Ming Thein: Premiere and review: The 2015 Leica SL (Typ 601) and lenses


----------



## Solarflare

More info: A lot to Leica? Hands-on with the Leica SL (Typ 601)

Apparently theres a total of 9 lenses planned.

The description of the ergonomics frankly sounds rather nightmareish, for example this passage: 





> The rub is that adjusting a setting requires holding down the button for a second and then using one of the dials. By default, for example, exposure compensation is adjusted by pressing the unlabeled button on the top plate until the adjustment screen appears, at which point you can use the dial to change the EVF. There's no way to directly map exposure compensation to one of the dials.


----------



## Solarflare

Steve Huff hasnt handled a SL yet, but is already rather critical of it.

Amusingly he still has missed the main issue: the SL is a HUGE HEAVY BLOCK OF METAL.

As the picture from the Ming Thein pre-review clearly show, the camera with the only available lens (24-90mm f2.8-4.0) is larger than a Nikon D810 with an AF-S 24-120mm f4 VR convenience zoom.

Given Steve Huffs  comments for example on the Nikon Df, I think its thus very unlikely that Huff will ever warm up with the Leica SL


----------



## gsgary

I bet when Steve gets his hands on one he will change his mind


----------



## Derrel

Solarflare said:
			
		

> Steve Huff hasnt handled a SL yet, but is already rather critical of it.
> 
> Amusingly he still has missed the main issue: the SL is a HUGE HEAVY BLOCK OF METAL.
> 
> As the picture from the Ming Thein pre-review clearly show, the camera with the only available lens (24-90mm f2.8-4.0) is larger than a Nikon D810 with an AF-S 24-120mm f4 VR convenience zoom.
> 
> Given Steve Huffs  comments for example on the Nikon Df, I think its thus very unlikely that Huff will ever warm up with the Leica SL



I read Ming's preview...the camera seems to have a few issues, and the lens is MASSIVE and HEAVY, especially for the focal length range. Any lens like that that uses 82mm filters is a fattie...it's like having a Folger's coffee can mounted onto a small body, and as is obvious from the photos, the camera does not look like it could handle lenses in that kilogram and up weight class--that's one of the types of lenses that really do function, handle, carry,shoot better on a full-sized body like a D3x or D4,etc..--a body with a palm swell, ergonomically-designed handgrip. The dPreview pic shows the "grip" is just a simple, straight-line swell...this thing appears like it has 1950's ergonomics--meaning "none".

It seems like there are some REALLY nice aspects to the SL, but also some weaknesses. I was shocked, truly shocked, to see it compared against the D810 and 24-120VR...wow--it is more offensive tackle than linebacker!!! I was surprised to read that the lens suffers at the longer end of the zoom range...not really all that great for a $4,400 or whatever mid-range zoom...

My guess is that HUff will not like its handling--he's a carry and shoot constantly type of guy. However, the SL might prove itself to be a nice test platform for M-series and other lenses.


----------



## jake337

I'm still wondering if Leicas 30x45 cmos sensor will work in this sized body? 
 If it was possible it would make a MF Leica SL the lightest, thinnest medium format body available with a CMOS sensor.


----------



## runnah

Derrel said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Huff hasnt handled a SL yet, but is already rather critical of it.
> 
> Amusingly he still has missed the main issue: the SL is a HUGE HEAVY BLOCK OF METAL.
> 
> As the picture from the Ming Thein pre-review clearly show, the camera with the only available lens (24-90mm f2.8-4.0) is larger than a Nikon D810 with an AF-S 24-120mm f4 VR convenience zoom.
> 
> Given Steve Huffs  comments for example on the Nikon Df, I think its thus very unlikely that Huff will ever warm up with the Leica SL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read Ming's preview...the camera seems to have a few issues, and the lens is MASSIVE and HEAVY, especially for the focal length range. Any lens like that that uses 82mm filters is a fattie...it's like having a Folger's coffee can mounted onto a small body, and as is obvious from the photos, the camera does not look like it could handle lenses in that kilogram and up weight class--that's one of the types of lenses that really do function, handle, carry,shoot better on a full-sized body like a D3x or D4,etc..--a body with a palm swell, ergonomically-designed handgrip. The dPreview pic shows the "grip" is just a simple, straight-line swell...this thing appears like it has 1950's ergonomics--meaning "none".
> 
> It seems like there are some REALLY nice aspects to the SL, but also some weaknesses. I was shocked, truly shocked, to see it compared against the D810 and 24-120VR...wow--it is more offensive tackle than linebacker!!! I was surprised to read that the lens suffers at the longer end of the zoom range...not really all that great for a $4,400 or whatever mid-range zoom...
> 
> My guess is that HUff will not like its handling--he's a carry and shoot constantly type of guy. However, the SL might prove itself to be a nice test platform for M-series and other lenses.
Click to expand...


Yeah but you don't buy a Ferrari because it's easy to park, you buy it because it's a status symbol. Just like this camera, it's heavy, impractical and crazy expensive but it shows all the plebes with their canon/nikons that you are a man of good tastes and means. Heck they could slap that red badge on a solid block of aluminum and peopled show up in droves.


----------



## PropilotBW

I'm not sure who can afford a $7500 body and $5000 lens.


----------



## Solarflare

Well ... thats basically a Canon 1Dx plus 24-70mm f2.8, isnt it ?

The issue is that the Canon offer is a lot better in most respects (it lacks image stabilization and it has a Canon sensor).

I think Leica did some really bad descisions here. After the Leica Q, I was expecting something smaller, more lightweight, cheaper, and with a better interface. Though maybe the later can be tweaked enough, I cant know.


----------



## usayit

So how many system cameras does Leica sell now?

S, SL, M, T?

That's a lot for a niche company.   When I heard about a Leica FF, I was hoping for an evolution of the M system rather than yet another system.


----------



## gsgary

In the end it doesn't matter what you all think about it, it will sell China is where most of them will go


----------



## Derrel

Gary ia right--the new luxury goods are aimed at China's emerging wealthy, status-hungry class. They want to differentiate themselves so,so badly.


----------



## gsgary

But I still think it will be better yhan people think


----------



## runnah

gsgary said:


> But I still think it will be better yhan people think



Probably, but not good enough to justify the price.


----------



## cgw

Leica is fast becoming Sony's AMG division.


----------



## gsgary

cgw said:


> Leica is fast becoming Sony's AMG division.


What a load of rubbish


----------



## Derrel

I too was wondering about the big sensor of the Leica S-series cameras maybe being a possibility for this body or this "platform"...I tried to find the flange-focal plane distance for this NEW lens mount, could not; I know the S-system has a 50.0mm flange-focal distance, which is pretty long, and I am guessing that this body is shallower than that, so an adapter that would move an S-series lens 50mm away from the focal plane would be a cinch to make. This body looks BIG, and is a monobloc type design, so I bet it is strong as all get out, and can/could handle the stress of large, heavy lenses hanging off the front of it. The odd, *non-labeled controls* and the *only-one-dial-at-a-time* being active concept both seem **exceptionally** different and weird for a camera aimed at serious users. But who knows what might be changed or what could be done via firmware with regard to the controls.

I am really puzzled as to why this thing has been designed to be so BIG, and why the lenses are so BIG...that makes me wonder if this might be a platform that actually could be transitioned to a medium-format sensor. A second question I have is about the circle of coverage for these lenses; I have a feeling that maybe this new mount size (diameter of mount) could handle big lenses, designed for medium format, but--what about these new, massive lenses? Is it possible that they have image circles that cover Leica's high-end S-series's 30 x 45mm size sensor? Could this new SL be a "bridge" between the Leica S-size medium format and the 24x36 sensor?

This might prove to be interesting.


----------



## Solarflare

I dont know the flange distance of the Leica L mount either.

Its substantly shorter than 27.8mm (but one source claims 27.95mm), the flange distance of the Leica M mount, since there is a L to M adapter.

The diameter seems to be about 45mm, since the full frame sensor (36x24mm ~ 43.3mm diameter) is fully revealed (and then some).



P.s.: Sorry of course thats a M to L Adapter, not the other way around. Apparently also reads the 6 bit codes of the M glass, too.

P.p.s.: A number of sources claim that new glas other than the 24-90mm will be coming rather slowly and sparsely. Hmm. Btw the T system has now 23mm f2, 35mm f1.4, 18-56mm f3.5-5.6, 60mm f2.8 macro, 11-23mm f3.5-4.5, 55-135mm f3.5-4.5. So there is progress, albeit slowly. And the T got a macro lens, bravo !


----------



## gsgary

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I still think it will be better yhan people think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, but not good enough to justify the price.
Click to expand...


Same way i feel about D810/800 and D4


----------



## runnah

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I still think it will be better yhan people think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, but not good enough to justify the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same way i feel about D810/800 and D4
Click to expand...


How dare you question the value of Nikon! If anything Nikon should cost double because they are the best camera made.


----------



## gsgary

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I still think it will be better yhan people think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, but not good enough to justify the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same way i feel about D810/800 and D4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you question the value of Nikon! If anything Nikon should cost double because they are the best camera made.
Click to expand...


And they are pig ugly


----------



## Derrel

Here are some links to the official Leica web pages in North America. A good deal of information is here.

Leica SL // Photography - Leica Camera AG
Details // Leica SL // Photography - Leica Camera AG
Downloads // Leica SL // Photography - Leica Camera AG

They have eight .DNG raw files for download, averaging about 28 megabytes each, on a fast server, plus a tech specs PDF, and a small catalogue of 9.7 megabytes. I downloaded the .DNG files and am going to look at them directly in a bit.


----------



## cgw

gsgary said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leica is fast becoming Sony's AMG division.
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of rubbish
Click to expand...


Really? Prove it.


----------



## runnah

cgw said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leica is fast becoming Sony's AMG division.
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of rubbish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Prove it.
Click to expand...



Oooo it just got brought'ed!


----------



## Derrel

gsgary said:
			
		

> But I still think it will be better than people think



I have to agree-and I think the initial reactions to this are going to be largely negative, but opinion will turn once it gets more widely in use.

I just spent some time going through the brochure with an open mind, and really thinking about what Leica has brought to this design. I think this thing is going to be an absolute head-knocker of a photographic tool. It's not aimed at the masses, or the weekend walkabout camera crowd. This thing looks to me to have absolutely industry-leading EVF performance, good eye relief, exposure simulation visible through the finder, the ability to make use of a lot of lenses via official Leica-made adapters, it shoots FAST if desired, shoots video, and appears to have very few design compromises, and the camera control and setup options are highly programmable by the user. Leica has gone Apple iPhone Simple on controls/interface, with the very highest-grade materials and specifications, and it's NEW, and not tied to some outdated legacy lens or flash system. It's very hard to make something complicated be something simple if it's tied to the current "historical" camera design idiom. This camera is NOT a Blackberry or a flip-phone.

This camera is designed differently than others of its era. I think it will seem unfamiliar and foreign to the many tech-head, 30-something hipster types that write for the tech/photography press and the techie web sites, but I think the camera will be a hit with people who want a superb photographic instrument, and who have the means to afford the lenses for it.

I think if this had been released by Canon or Sony or Nikon, people would be lined up around the block to buy this thing. Again...I read the brochure fully today...with an open mind. This thing is a mil-spec type tool...this is some serious sh** here. Yes, it is big. Yes, the lenses are large. But I think this is a new direction that might be as influential as the iPhone has been on phone design. Remember what a Blackberry used to look like?


----------



## Solarflare

Ming Thein actually hid an important point about the Leica SL in another posting of his, with the probably most boring subject, ever (Why do overpriced luxury cameras sell): 





> The SL is an interesting discussion in itself: whilst there’s been a lot of technical admiration for some aspects of the camera’s performance, a quick scan through comments on my review and other sites reveals there is zero lust factor at work. In fact, I don’t recall a single person on my site saying they wanted one, even in an ‘if-I-could-afford-it’ (and many of my readers could) situation. It may well be one of the least desirable cameras I’ve seen if the comments are anything to go by. *There is no aesthetic factor, there is minimal technical factor, there’s no status factor, and it doesn’t really fill any niche as a pure specialist tool, either.*


----------



## Solarflare

A rather positive look into the SL: Some Thoughts On The Leica SL - Luminous Landscape

The actual review of the camera is hidden behind a paywall.


----------



## Solarflare

Another comment from Ming Thein on the SL here.

I agree that Leica should have rather made a Q with exchangeable lenses.

Instead, they made a mirrorless S with a smaller sensor.


----------



## Derrel

Ming's unparalleled hubris has drawn a couple of sharp rebukes from the blogosphere, one from a well-known blogger, the other from an obscure blogger who was formerly an active TPF member.  First of is Kirk Tick, putting Ming Thein on blast, by name: The Visual Science Lab.: A popular blogger has written a blog in which he implores camera makers to let him consult. For free. Hmmmm. Not sure I want that.

Second, Andrew Molitor's blog entry about Ming's idea that wholesale changes could be made effortlessly by camera company desginers, so that cameras might be _100% Ming-idea_l:   Photos and Stuff: Product Development


----------



## Bebulamar

gsgary said:


> In the end it doesn't matter what you all think about it, it will sell China is where most of them will go


I think you're right! Rich Chinese people like expensive high tech.


----------



## Solarflare

Fun fact about the rich: they are a small minority ! 

Also, dont they all already have their Hasselblads ?


----------



## Solarflare

The Visual Science Lab.: My Thoughts on the Leica SL.


> They obsess about camera features that real photographers will find unimportant while ignoring the one dominant attribute a true Leica should possess; absolute image quality. And that absolute image quality comes from the design and manufacturing precision of the lenses and the necessary tight tolerances of the camera and sensor integration with the lenses.


 Well  ... okay. If image quality was all I'm after, I would get a 4x5 or even 8x10 large format camera. People say the IQ you get from such a camera pales everything else in existence.

So in my understanding, if you buy a Leica for just that, you pay a lot for a rather small difference.


P.s.: Ooops, actually forgot to give the link to the original article. Sorry about that.


----------



## RitchieE24

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Huff hasnt handled a SL yet, but is already rather critical of it.
> 
> Amusingly he still has missed the main issue: the SL is a HUGE HEAVY BLOCK OF METAL.
> 
> As the picture from the Ming Thein pre-review clearly show, the camera with the only available lens (24-90mm f2.8-4.0) is larger than a Nikon D810 with an AF-S 24-120mm f4 VR convenience zoom.
> 
> Given Steve Huffs  comments for example on the Nikon Df, I think its thus very unlikely that Huff will ever warm up with the Leica SL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read Ming's preview...the camera seems to have a few issues, and the lens is MASSIVE and HEAVY, especially for the focal length range. Any lens like that that uses 82mm filters is a fattie...it's like having a Folger's coffee can mounted onto a small body, and as is obvious from the photos, the camera does not look like it could handle lenses in that kilogram and up weight class--that's one of the types of lenses that really do function, handle, carry,shoot better on a full-sized body like a D3x or D4,etc..--a body with a palm swell, ergonomically-designed handgrip. The dPreview pic shows the "grip" is just a simple, straight-line swell...this thing appears like it has 1950's ergonomics--meaning "none".
> 
> It seems like there are some REALLY nice aspects to the SL, but also some weaknesses. I was shocked, truly shocked, to see it compared against the D810 and 24-120VR...wow--it is more offensive tackle than linebacker!!! I was surprised to read that the lens suffers at the longer end of the zoom range...not really all that great for a $4,400 or whatever mid-range zoom...
> 
> My guess is that HUff will not like its handling--he's a carry and shoot constantly type of guy. However, the SL might prove itself to be a nice test platform for M-series and other lenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but you don't buy a Ferrari because it's easy to park, you buy it because it's a status symbol. Just like this camera, it's heavy, impractical and crazy expensive but it shows all the plebes with their canon/nikons that you are a man of good tastes and means. Heck they could slap that red badge on a solid block of aluminum and peopled show up in droves.
Click to expand...




runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Huff hasnt handled a SL yet, but is already rather critical of it.
> 
> Amusingly he still has missed the main issue: the SL is a HUGE HEAVY BLOCK OF METAL.
> 
> As the picture from the Ming Thein pre-review clearly show, the camera with the only available lens (24-90mm f2.8-4.0) is larger than a Nikon D810 with an AF-S 24-120mm f4 VR convenience zoom.
> 
> Given Steve Huffs  comments for example on the Nikon Df, I think its thus very unlikely that Huff will ever warm up with the Leica SL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read Ming's preview...the camera seems to have a few issues, and the lens is MASSIVE and HEAVY, especially for the focal length range. Any lens like that that uses 82mm filters is a fattie...it's like having a Folger's coffee can mounted onto a small body, and as is obvious from the photos, the camera does not look like it could handle lenses in that kilogram and up weight class--that's one of the types of lenses that really do function, handle, carry,shoot better on a full-sized body like a D3x or D4,etc..--a body with a palm swell, ergonomically-designed handgrip. The dPreview pic shows the "grip" is just a simple, straight-line swell...this thing appears like it has 1950's ergonomics--meaning "none".
> 
> It seems like there are some REALLY nice aspects to the SL, but also some weaknesses. I was shocked, truly shocked, to see it compared against the D810 and 24-120VR...wow--it is more offensive tackle than linebacker!!! I was surprised to read that the lens suffers at the longer end of the zoom range...not really all that great for a $4,400 or whatever mid-range zoom...
> 
> My guess is that HUff will not like its handling--he's a carry and shoot constantly type of guy. However, the SL might prove itself to be a nice test platform for M-series and other lenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but you don't buy a Ferrari because it's easy to park, you buy it because it's a status symbol. Just like this camera, it's heavy, impractical and crazy expensive but it shows all the plebes with their canon/nikons that you are a man of good tastes and means. Heck they could slap that red badge on a solid block of aluminum and peopled show up in droves.
Click to expand...


Not to mention it's UGLY.  Looks like something a highschool kid would make in machine shop class when told: "Go make a camera shaped object"...


----------



## Solarflare

Yes, the SL is also made from a solid block of aluminium, just like the T.


Steve Huffs opinion has somewhat changed: The Leica SL (type 601) Camera Review. 





> It was a hard choice as to which camera would make my “Camera of the Year 2015” as the amazing Sony A7RII had it in the bag a few weeks ago. Then this SL hit me and surprised me with an amazing overall user experience, which is VERY important when using a camera. It’s the main reason I do not give the Sigma DP series much love here as the user experience is awful with those cameras even though the IQ is incredibly good. I prefer a camera that looks great, is built to a high standard, is easy to use, reliable, fast and has amazing image quality. While the Sony A7RII has all of this, the Leica has a little more, and even though its more than 2X the cost of the Sony, you can really tell this when shooting with it so it’s not just an inflated price for a red dot sticker. [...]
> 
> Using M lenses on the SL is a dream as the EVF is mind blowing good and the best EVF made to date, from any manufacturer…and yes, you can quote me on that one. [...]
> 
> The SL is in reality, more like a Mini S Type camera. [...] BTW, the Q sensor here has been “tweaked” for the SL.
> 
> The fact is that after using the SL I would choose it over the M 240 these days due to the great feel and build, the sensor, the EVF and the joy of using M glass on the camera (Until the next M of course). [...]
> 
> This time around the new out of the box Leica is not glitchy nor has my SL frozen or gotten stuck. I have not had to remove the battery for a reset … no issues at all, and the camera as a whole has been stellar in every way. [...]
> 
> The new SL is full frame but uses the T mount. The T camera is APS-C but Leica made it with a mount large enough for full frame. Larger than even the M mount. I guess that they had plans all along  For this reason, to use M glass on the SL you need the T to M adapter from Leica. This will send info to the camera when using authentic Leica M lenses. This means the SL will adjust for corrections just like the M does.


 Some people believe the L Mount might even offer enough space for the Leica style medium format 45x30mm sensor.



> [...] It is a new era for Leica as they have created a system camera that beats every single mirrorless camera made today, and IMO, beats any DSLR (but I am not a DSLR guy) with its build, simplicity, EVF, and overall quality and usability.  [...]
> 
> Really, the SL has amazed me every single day with what it can do, and I am shocked because in the past there was usually a compromise with Leica.  [...]
> 
> I truly feel Leica has taken all they have learned in Digital and created a no compromise camera that for me, beats the M, beats the S and beats the other Leica cameras of today (X, T, etc). It is without question the best digital camera from Leica I have ever used. [...]


 All in all it has something of a fanboy rant, really. Between the lines I see a couple of ergonomics issues. Much like the Q, in that respect.



> Now of course we have the incredible Sony A7RII which is still one of my top fave cameras EVER. It offers SO MUCH for less than half of the Leica SL and I will never sell mine.


 Um. Never, until next year, I persume. After all, everybody seems to think Sony can still improve a lot about the A7r II - the operation speed, the reliability, the menu system. In short really everything that doesnt end up making pretty numbers in reviews.


----------

